# SKA GUITAR for beginners



## 782369 (Aug 13, 2015)

In this short video I try to give a starting point to playing ska guitar.
In my opinion, the most important thing is right hand movement, without the right hand moving freely, it's extremely difficult to play with good feel.

Check it out, all feedback is welcome:


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

And dammit people, learn to dance while you do it!

Thanks for the video. Love your Squier, I had the same one. Stayed unmodded and was perfect.


----------



## 782369 (Aug 13, 2015)

torndownunit said:


> And dammit people, learn to dance while you do it!
> 
> Thanks for the video. Love your Squier, I had the same one. Stayed unmodded and was perfect.


Haha...dancing also helps to get the feel for it.

I'm really happy with this guitar...Greco LP is feeling very lonely!


----------



## Gimper (Jan 14, 2016)

That was pretty cool. Gotta give that a shot. 

Geesh, with all the different methods and techniques related to guitar... I'm convinced I'll be a "beginner" for life.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

If you learn ska, you learn reggae as well (and vice-versa). Honestly, for me, the off-beat thing is tough to just jump into for a song or two after playing standard beats for a while. I think it would be A LOT easier if I were playing it all the time. It's also very tricky when, in some songs, the guitar might switch back and forth between on-beat and off-beat. The transitions can be dodgy at best.


----------



## Merlin (Feb 23, 2009)

Cool video. 

I visited Tallinn a couple of times while working on a cruise ship. Lovely town.


----------

